# nibbling on dead leaves



## thbunns (Nov 19, 2005)

Hey!
My bunn Hidey loves autumn leaves! Hopping on them, throwing them, andeven munching on them. Is this okay? I stop him everytime but he grabsanother before I know it! I honestly don't think it's bad BUT I wantedto make sure..

How cute is he!?








Thanks &amp; have a nice day
Geri


----------



## Jenniblu (Nov 19, 2005)

At the rabbit show I attended - there wererabbit breeders who brought along small bags of dead maple leaves forthe rabbits to chew on. They said that the rabbits liked themand they never saw any ill effects from feeding them the leaves.


----------



## hoppy (Nov 19, 2005)

awe, he is adorable:love:


----------



## jyrenze (Nov 20, 2005)

My bunnies eat stuff in my garden like grass and dead leaves and they are fine with it.


----------



## Jenniblu (Nov 20, 2005)

I just got a plastic shopping bag of maple leaves from my neighbors. Hopefully, the buns will like it.


----------



## Mr. Stee (Nov 20, 2005)

It all depends on the type of leaf.There are some leaves that are not good for rabbits (some are evenposionous). On the other side, there are some leaves that arehealthy for rabbits. It doesn't matter if they are deadleaves or alive, all that matters is the species of the leaf.I would say educate yourself on the trees in your yard and whether theyare safe for your bunny or not. 

To get you started, The leaf in the buns mouth and some of the pilebehind him are oak leaves and oak leaves are not good for a rabbit ifeaten. There are also maple leaves in the pile and mapleleaves are OK for rabbits. I might be wrong, but I think Ialso see a beech or cherry leaf, both of those are bad forbunnies. But if I am wrong and it is a yellow birch leaf thenit is OK. See how crazy leaf IDing can get and their effecton your pets.


----------



## bluebird (Nov 21, 2005)

Maple are safe but i was told on another list that oak leaves were okay, i will double check.bluebird


----------



## shadow10978 (Nov 21, 2005)

After searching it out Mr.Stee you are right, oak is not safe [font="Arial Narrow, Courier"] Oak (acorns, foliage)
Here is a link to the site that I found this information on:http://www.adoptarabbit.com/articles/toxic.html Hope you find ithelpfull.
[/font]


----------

